# Paph ciliolare



## emydura (Nov 18, 2017)

First flowering seedling. The label says it is the pink form. I only bought this plant in March as basically a FS plant. So far so good. First time I have seen this species in person. It is such a beautiful flower - good colour, form and size held on a nice upright spike. I hope it grows on well. 


Paph ciliolare


----------



## jimspaphs (Nov 19, 2017)

yes I like that and what a stem.


----------



## Stone (Nov 19, 2017)

Wow that is truly superb.


----------



## John M (Nov 19, 2017)

Yes, you got a very nice one!


----------



## Spaph (Nov 19, 2017)

What a clone! Great blooming.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 19, 2017)

off to judging for you (and it)!!


----------



## kiwi (Nov 19, 2017)

Awesome


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 19, 2017)

Great flower David. I see you have it in a net pot. I'm having the best luck growing this species than ever before in the net pots.
The petals tend to reflex back as the flower ages, I'd be interested in knowing if yours does. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Secundino (Nov 20, 2017)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Brabantia (Nov 20, 2017)

Very nice flower !

Envoyé de mon Nexus 9 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## monocotman (Nov 20, 2017)

That is spectacular!
I do not go for the callosum types usually but this one is special,
David


----------



## gego (Nov 21, 2017)

The best ciliolare Ive seen. Congrats

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## GuRu (Nov 21, 2017)

David, this flower is gorgeous, shape, stance, colouration all are perfect - congrats


----------



## blondie (Nov 21, 2017)

A stunning bloom and colour congrats


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 22, 2017)

Great pics of that Beauty !!!! Jean


----------



## Guldal (Nov 22, 2017)

Very nice! Such intense and saturated colours!!

May I be so free as to ask, from where you got the plant?

Kind regards, Jens


----------



## emydura (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks everyone.



SlipperKing said:


> Great flower David. I see you have it in a net pot. I'm having the best luck growing this species than ever before in the net pots.
> The petals tend to reflex back as the flower ages, I'd be interested in knowing if yours does.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



So far so good Rick. The petals have reflexed a little bit but not excessively. It still looks nice to the eye. I'll give it a bit more time and get back to you. 

First time I have grown this species. I have had it since March and put it straight into a net pot. It hasn't really grown since then, just put up a spike. This whole group generally does better for me in net pots.



Guldal said:


> Very nice! Such intense and saturated colours!!
> 
> May I be so free as to ask, from where you got the plant?
> 
> Kind regards, Jens



I bought this plant from an Australian orchid nursey - Orchid Species Plus. They came to Canberra earlier this year and they had one plant on the sales table. Bill Miles said the ones that had flowered had all been very nice. This one turned out to be the same. I'm not sure where these plants originated from. The nursey would have imported the flask.




Ozpaph said:


> off to judging for you (and it)!!



Unfortunately I have nowhere to take it at this time of year.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 23, 2017)

So how does the Australian judging Work? Do they not meet on a monthly basis all over the country like the US does?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 23, 2017)

David, you can call the AOC regional judge and find/arrange judging, if you want. I would.


----------



## emydura (Nov 23, 2017)

SlipperKing said:


> So how does the Australian judging Work? Do they not meet on a monthly basis all over the country like the US does?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk





Ozpaph said:


> David, you can call the AOC regional judge and find/arrange judging, if you want. I would.



Our local society is quite small. We don't have enough judges to get plants awarded at our regular monthly meetings. I tend to only get plants awarded at our big spring show or regionals shows or when our local judges get together with other judges for training (which isn't often).

For me to get this plant judged I would have to drive to Sydney (about 4 hours). The meetings are during the week so I would have to take time off work. Just a little impractical at the moment. Next time it flowers, hopefully it will flower at another time of year.


----------



## My Green Pets (Nov 23, 2017)

Pretty damn nice !


----------



## Guldal (Nov 23, 2017)

emydura said:


> For me to get this plant judged I would have to drive to Sydney (about 4 hours)



And I guess with you climate, you might run the risk, that the patient died in the process?!


----------



## Dandrobium (Nov 24, 2017)

I've never seen such a nice ciliolare. This is a special one!


----------



## emydura (Nov 26, 2017)

Rick - the flower has been open for more than a week now so I think this is its final stance. The petals have swept back a little bit since I first photographed it, but not greatly so.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 26, 2017)

its superb!


----------



## ksriramkumar (Nov 26, 2017)

Wow. superb click too.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 26, 2017)

That is as sharp as a tack buddy!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 28, 2017)

Gorgeous photos, David.


----------



## Don I (Nov 29, 2017)

I agree with everyone else. Very nice.
Don


----------



## abax (Dec 2, 2017)

Perfect and magnificent. The photos are worth an award...
SlipperTalk/photo award. ST/PA?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 6, 2017)

Very handsome flower!!

Excellent quality photos as always!


----------



## emydura (Dec 7, 2017)

Lsst night the judges chose it as species of the night at our orchid socities monthly meeting. A pity there weren't a few more so it could have been judged for an award. The two judges liked it a lot.

I better cut the spike now and let it get back to growing. It is still a single growth.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2017)

Nice, good photos also. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wendy (Dec 9, 2017)

Perfect flower...I see an award in its future. Well done!


----------



## John M (Dec 9, 2017)

I keep coming back to admire this one. *Drool*


----------

